# رجاء من طلبة هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس افادتى



## elturbo (16 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يكلمنى عن كلية هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس
انا محمد من شبرا الخيمة ,طالب فى الصف الثالث الثانوى
, حصلت على مجموع 98.5%فى سنة تانية ,علمى .
أنا محتار ادخل قسم العلوم ولا الرياضة
نفسى ادخل قسم الرياضة علشان انا نفسى ادخل كلية هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس
,بس اهلى واقربائى وناس تانية كتير حذرونى منها
,مش من الكلية نفسها لكن من حاجات تانية زى بيت الطلبة مثلا قالولى انه ردىءجدا 
وكمان دى غربة وانت مش هتقدر عليها وكمان الدراسة هناك صعبة ده غير كده ان انا هتبهدل هناك ومش هقدر اعيش هناك

فلو سمحتم ممكن تكلمونى عن كل ده علشان انا بجد فى حيرة شديدة بين هدفى ورغبة اهلى


----------



## prof mido (16 أغسطس 2007)

أولا السلام عليكم
بصراحه الكلام ده معظمه صحيح
ولكن اذا انت فعلا عندك عزيمه مش هيبقي فيه مشكله
علما بانها تاخذ مجموع اكثر من مجموعك ده
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## elturbo (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا ميدو 
بس ممكن ان مجموعى يزيد السنة اللى جاية


----------



## prof mido (16 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يوفقك
طالما عندك هدف كل الاشياء اللي انت قلت عليها واللي معظمها صحيح هتبقي بسيطه
والكليه لاتتميز بالكثير عن كليات الهندسه الاخري الا في السمعه وكمان الدراسه جد شويتين وخاصه قسم الفلزات(الميتالورجيا)


----------



## elturbo (17 أغسطس 2007)

ويا ترى يا ميدو انت قاعد فى بيت الطلبة ولا قاعد فى حتة تانية قريبة من الكلية


----------



## prof mido (17 أغسطس 2007)

انا خلصت السنه دي من قسم الفلزات
وكنت قاعد في سكن قريب من الكليه
وانا تحت امرك في اي استفسار
سلاااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## elturbo (18 أغسطس 2007)

ويا ترى لقيت فرص عمل محترمة ولا زى اى خريج كلية تانى لسه هتدور ويمكن متلاقيش
اصل انا سمعت ان اللى بيتخرج من الكلية دى بيلاقى شغل على طول


----------



## prof mido (18 أغسطس 2007)

سلام عليكم
أولا لسه فيه الجيش
ثانيا الشغل ده أرزاق ملوش دعوه انت خريج ايه
ولو ان الكليه بتعتنا لها أفضليه بس يكون معاك وسطه
وادعيلي ربنا يسهلنا
سلاااااااااااااام


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (18 أغسطس 2007)

ياعم توكل على الله وادخل علمى رياضة وربنا يكرمك وتحصل هندسة السويس وانا لا اكلمك من منظور شخصى لكن متابعات يومية مثلا كان فى موضوع فى التليفزيون على القناة الأولى في موضوع الربط بين الدراسة والحياة الوظيفية وذكرو انه على راس التخصصات المطلوبة هندسة التعدين والبترول وهندسة الحاسب وتجارة البريد البلد داخلة على ثورة تعدينية ونفطية هائلة ولو عايز تتابع ده روح واشترى مجلة الهلال البترولى قرات فى جريدة اخبار اليوم كلام عن هذا الموضوع وذكرو ان هندسة البترول وتجارة البريد اصبحت هى الأوراق الرابحةجدا فى مجال التعليم توكل على الله وادخل واعرف انك لو اجتهدت فى الهندسة عموما ربنا هيكرمك ويفتحها عليك من واسع اوى انا مثلا جالى صيدلة(اصل انا ازهر) وفضلت عليها هندسة والحمد الله داخل اولى تعدين وبترول عموما (ان الله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين) اخر نصيحة ليك ما تفوتش الفرصة وادخل علمى رياضة وهاتسمع كلام كتير ومتضارب مادام انت حبتها هاتستحمل دراستها واى عثرة هاتقبلك ادعى ربنا انه يهونها وكله في ميزان اجتهادك 
ربنا معاك وخليك عارف ان تكليف الطب اتلغى سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام:77:


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (18 أغسطس 2007)

نصيحه من أخ خريج هندسه بترول السويس أوعى تدخل بجد علمى علوم أفضل ليك بكتير ولو ربنا كرمك بطب او صيدله فرص عملك أحسن من كليتنا بكتير وربنا يوفقك


----------



## elturbo (18 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يوفقك يا ميدو وتلاقى فرصة عمل مناسبة


----------



## elturbo (18 أغسطس 2007)

بالنسبة للاخ القعقاع المصرى شكرا على الرد بس الاخ ميدو والاخ اسلام يخالفوك فى رايك
وهو انت لسة ملاقيتش فرص عمل كويسة


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (18 أغسطس 2007)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii my friend
انا في سنة ثالثة في الكلية 
بجد نصحيتي لك ان تتوكل وتدخل علمي رياضة
للتواصل إيميلي موجود في ملفي الشخصي
باي ي ي ي


----------



## elturbo (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على النصيحة يا مصطفى وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (19 أغسطس 2007)

يابشمهندس تيربو(شايف باشمهندس كلمة جامدة ازاى:1 زى ما اخبرتك لو دخلت هندسة اى قسم واجتهدت واخذت بالأسباب وطلبت العون من المعين والله والله ربنا هيكرمك فيها اخر كرم وياسلام على دراستها هاتحس انها داخلة فى كل حاجة فى الدنيا حتى الطب والصيدلة انا لا انكر فضل التخصصات الأخرى لان ذالك يدعم مبدا التسخير فكل منا يؤدى وظيفته فى الحياة ومسألة الرزق دى مفروغ منها انت بس ماتخليش طموحك المادى يكبر شوية وعيش لحظتك وما تنساش ان العمل الهندسى عمل متكاتف جماعى يعنى كله بيسلم لبعضه مدنى مع معمارى مع مهندس الكهرباء مع الميكانيكا مع بترول مع تعدين.........الخ صدقنى الكلية دى هاتخليك تكتسب هوية هندسية لذيذة جدا هاتاثر فى طبعك وسلوكك وحبذا لو كنت من المتفوقين هاتحس انك ملكت الدنيا باللى فيها الكلية متعبة اه صلعتنى وانا لسه داخل اولى:19: اوكيه لكن صدقنى انا حاسس اننا فى امله كبيرة اوىوبعدين دى كلية البشوات يعنى الوزراء كلهم بتوع حكومتنا مهندسين والمهندسين بيتحكموا فى80 فىالمائة من موارد الدولة
وسيبك من موضوع الواسطة (ان الله لمع المحسنين) انا اعرف ناس مخلصين بترول بتقدير جيد ومقبول واتعينوا واعرف واحد منهم مخلص بترول بالعافية وبيشتغل دلوقتى فى جاسكو وبياخد1600 جنيه كل اسبوعين وبعدين زى ما قولتلك الرزق ده بتاع ربنا القاعدة انا حبيت الهندسة خلاص ادخل هندسة(باذن الله طبعا) دخلنا هندسة واللى كان كان نستحمل بقى وزى مانوهت ان الكلية دى اللى ربنا بيكرمه فيها بيفتحها عليها من واسع قوى اه نسيت الدولة متجهة فى الأونة القادمة لتطوير التعليم الهندسى بكليات الهندسة فى مصر والبنك الدولى صرف14مليون دولار كمرحلة اولى فى عملية التطوير
لانهم متاكدين ان ده زمن الهندسة(الكلام ده دون تعصب للهندسة لكن من واقع ملموس) والسلام ختام:63:


----------



## elturbo (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الكلام اللى زى العسل ده يا بشمهندس اسلام بجد بجد انت افادتنى كتير وربنا يوفقك
وعلى فكرة انا من صغرى اللى كان بيسألنى انت نفسك تطلع ايه مكنتش بعرف ارد
زى ماتقول كده انا انسان with no aim
فعلشان كده بفكر كتير فى الحكاية دى ولسة ماخدتش قرار


----------



## habloon (20 أغسطس 2007)

تربو ...انت هاتبقى كويس ان شاء الله


----------



## حسن فخرالدين (21 أغسطس 2007)

يا تربو باشا انا خريج الكليه قسم هندسة تكرير البترول والبتروكيماويات دفعة 2007 اىمعلومات تحت امرك


----------



## elturbo (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا أخ habloon ويا أخ حسن على الرد وربنا يكرمكم ويوفقكم


----------



## أحمد علي الزعيم (27 أغسطس 2007)

:15: :15: بص بجد الكلية مقرفة في كل حاجة حتى الشغل بس الأرزاق على الله
دي حاجة
بس المهم انك تطلع منا تعتمد على نفسك راجل بجد من كتر التعب الي حتشوفو فيها
و حاجة تانية 
صيدلة أريح و أروق بال من بترول قاعد في الصيدلية متهني انما دي شغلها مقرف بحر و صحرا و حاجات من دي كتير
و ربنا يوفقك :15: :15: :15:


----------



## medo_126 (27 أغسطس 2007)

يا أخ تربو انا لسة داخل اعدادى بس عاوز اقول حاجة شوف كام واحد السنة دى من عندكم دخل طب وصيدلة واسنان وكم واحد دخل بترول وتعدين هتلاقى ان العدد الاقل دخل بترول وانت المفروض تكون مميز


----------



## elturbo (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا جماعة على الردود الجميلة دى وربنا يوفقك يا أخ ميدو ويا أخ أحمد على الزعيم


----------



## STEELMAN85 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس تربو اخوك خريج بترول وتعدين السويس قسم فلزات وكمان من المطرية يعنى جيران ونصيحة منى اسمع كلام mido ( م. فرحات) علشان ده راجل محترم وبيفهم ومتسمعش كلام الواد هانى (القعقاع) انا اعرفهم كويس 
وان كان على موضوع الشغل فالارزاق بيد الله 
اخوك محمود


----------



## ah_fasad (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد فى منتدى المهندسين العرب
انا كنت فى كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس - جامعة قناة السويس
قسم هندسة تكرير البترول والبتروكيماويات
انا عاوز أقوللك انه لازم تكون حابب الكلية ودراستها 
ده شرط أساسى عشان تدخلها وتكمل فيها للنهاية
وما تبصش لمكان الكلية وشكلها الخارجى
والكلية فيها ناس كتير حببينها وماشيين فيها زى الصاروخ
وناس تانية مش عاوز أقوللك عليهم . مش طايقين نفسم
دى حقيقة
لكن مايكونش سبب دخولك للكلية الاساسى هوالشغل عشان ما تتعبش
وفى الاخر الشغل كلة نصيب اذا كان هندسة بترول أو حتى معهد خدمة
انت دخولك للكلية برضة نصيب وما حدش بياخد أكتر من نصيبه
ربنا يوفقك ويكتبلك الاحسن دائما
أحمد محمود


----------



## elzaim111 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

انا من شبرا الخيمة
وشفت الذل هناك 
لكن بحبها
اذاكنت من العسكرية اسال عني وكلمني


----------



## ريزو (7 أكتوبر 2007)

يص يابني خليك رياضه بس لو عايز تطلع مهندس صح مش باشمهندز:68:  
خش هندسه القاهره القسم اللي يعجبك
اسال مجرب ومتسالش طبيب
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## ابو تريكا المهندس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

انت من القاهرة خلي بالك حياتك عندنا مش حتقبقا سهله (سليمان تالته بترول) تحياتي لمصطفى


----------



## ابو تريكا المهندس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

و ياريت تعرف يعني ايه كليه هندسه ويعني ايه مهندس (ايه مدى تخيلك للأشياء) وربنا يوفقك اللي مافيه الخير (صلي أستخارة)


----------



## gjaby (14 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا : لو عايز تدخلها شد حيلك السنة الجاية و ربنا معاك
ثانيا : كل اللى سمعته صح
ثالثا : لو ماتعبتش و اتمرمطت دلوقتى مش هاتوصل
رابعا : مفيش فرق كبير بين كليات الهندسة كلها , يعنى لو دخلت حاجة كويسة و جبت تقدير احسن ما تدخل كليه جامدة اوى و ماتجيبش


----------



## سامح محمد عبده (15 أكتوبر 2007)

انا سامح محمد الفرقة الثالثة قسم فلزات بالنسبة للمدينة الجامعية 8 طلاب فى غرفة واحدة ولكن هناك بديل وهو السكن فى سكن ةخارجى وهى كلية زى اى كلية ودخولك من عدمه يعتمد على حبك للعلوم او الرياضيات ومستعد لا ى لستفسار فى اى وقت


----------



## سامح يوسف (15 أكتوبر 2007)

إزيك يا محمد
أخوك إبراهيم مركز طوخ-بكاليريوس هندسة البترول السويس 0
كل اللنت سمعته عن الكلية فيه مبالغة ولكن كأى كلية حكومية فيها مشاكل ويزيد هنا بعدك عن أهلك لكن ده كمان بالوقت مش هيبقى مشكلة ولعل المشاكل التى لهاحلول عندى الأتى:-
_1-السكن_
المدينة-رديئة الخدمات-لكن سهل الحصول فيها على الsheets(الهية الواجب يعنى)-رغم صعوبة المزاكرة فيهاز
_الحل_ تسكن فى شقة شرط مع ناس كويسة وأنا أعرف ناس كويسة(إنجح وهات مجموع الكلية واتصلبيه0108601135)
_2-دكاترة إعدادى_ (أول سنة)كلهم خريجى علوم وهم أول ناس تقابلهم 
_الحل_ ماتخدش الانطباع عن الكلية منهم وعشان تيب تقدير يدخلك قسم بترول تعمل زى مابيقولواعنهم
_3-الامتحانات_ (بصم)بمعنى إن مزاكرتك تكون وفقا لإمتحانات الدكتور اللى بيدرسلك القديمة(بتنزل خر السنة بحلولها أحيانا)
وربنا يوفقك ولما تنوى أتصل هيفدك أكيد _إن شاء الله-0 ibm_etman2425155***********
:77:


----------



## gamalabd (3 مارس 2011)

احسن لا تدخل كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس


----------

